# Whats the cheapest most effective direct to garment printer and where can it be purchased



## Birmingham94

Alright

Just wondering Whats the cheapest most effective direct to garment printer and where can it be purchased (UK BUYER)

Thanks


----------



## DAGuide

You might want to define what you consider "cheapest" means. Some people might argue that none of the dtg printers are cheap. You should also consider what other things (i.e. tech support, warranty, consumable costs,...) are important to you as well before making a decision. You might have to look at a used dtg printer if a new one does not fit within your budget.

Mark


----------



## Birmingham94

Yeah i know, the cost for this is separate, ive considered cost for materials such as as t-shirts and designs ect. I just need a names of a few models which as decent price and effective as well as efficient, i know the cost will be £4,000+ probably  ??


----------



## csw

You can have the cheapest and the most effective but you will have to purchase two machines. Cheapest would have to be the build it yourself - Have seen threads on the forum. Most effective would be open to more discussion but the Brother 541 gets good reviews but doesn't print on darks without adding a second machine or you could look at the really high end models like the kormit avalanche.


----------



## Titchimp

Birmingham94 said:


> Yeah i know, the cost for this is separate, ive considered cost for materials such as as t-shirts and designs ect. I just need a names of a few models which as decent price and effective as well as efficient, i know the cost will be £4,000+ probably  ??


You can likely find one for that if you trawl ebay and get a bargain. I believe the cheapest in the UK for a new printer is about £10k plus vat. 

Regards,


----------



## Stitch-Up

There's a couple on Ebay UK now but you might catch a cold!

What's your business model? Do you have lots of business for a DTG printer? Do you need white ink capability? Can you keep the printer busy for much of the day and each day?

Not far south of you  & a NeoFlex owner/user.

John


----------



## Birmingham94

Well i create the designs myself, ive looked at many designs on the blogs on here an no-affence to people but alot of them are ****, there not thinking about what's appealing to the public atm. The largest and easiest consumers to attract are the teen youth and young adults. So i just really need a machine to do DTG Printing


----------



## Stitch-Up

Birmingham94 said:


> Well i create the designs myself, ive looked at many designs on the blogs on here an no-affence to people but alot of them are ****, there not thinking about what's appealing to the public atm. The largest and easiest consumers to attract are the teen youth and young adults. So i just really need a machine to do DTG Printing


You could always test the market first and sub out any orders rather than investing in a DTG printer at the start. If things take off and you feel you can make money, improve quality etc by printing yourself, perhaps that would be a better time to buy.


----------



## Birmingham94

i see what your saying but im currently carrying out market research (which everyone should do before they think about starting a business) which involves my designs and so far the results couldn't be better, Plus i have other means of selling as i do music promotion


----------



## Rodney

Birmingham94 said:


> Well i create the designs myself, ive looked at many designs on the blogs on here an no-affence to people but alot of them are ****, there not thinking about what's appealing to the public atm. The largest and easiest consumers to attract are the teen youth and young adults. So i just really need a machine to do DTG Printing


You can find all kinds of DTG machine recommendations here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html

And here: which dtg related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Hopefully you've already decided that you're up for the maintenance required and ink costs. 

I would suggest outsourcing the printing first before investing in the machine itself, but if you're ready to make a purchase, there's all types of topics here on just about every machine that will help in your research.


----------



## Birmingham94

Yeah thanks the information is useful, but where can i actually buy them because most sites ive looked at are either american or don't even have the prices of the machines on them


----------



## Titchimp

Birmingham94 said:


> Yeah thanks the information is useful, but where can i actually buy them because most sites ive looked at are either american or don't even have the prices of the machines on them


You call them and they give you the prices


----------



## Birmingham94

Ahhh why didnt i think that , ill expect the worse and try keep my reaction to the price all kl


----------



## quickflicks

Birmingham94 said:


> but where can i actually buy them because most sites ive looked at are either american or don't even have the prices of the machines on them


China T Shirt Printer, China T Shirt Printer Manufacturers, China T Shirt Printer Suppliers and Companies on Alibaba.com


----------



## binki

cheap and most effective do not go together in this product space. save your money and get into screen printing or embroidery. if you want to get in on the cheap then get a cutter and do vinyl and plastisol transfers.


----------



## Mabuzi

DTG and cheap do not go together yet! 

I would avoid seconds and outsource on the printer you want to buy first as some designs will not look as planned. Listen to what people on this site are telling you as they have learnt by trail and error and this market is a lot more difficult than you think.


----------

